# Log into router



## dillpickle

Hey guys i need to log into my router and i dont know how so can someone please help me?


----------



## Papermoon

This is how i do it.......:tongue: 
I open a command prompt, and type ipconfig. I note my IP address. I type that into the address bar of Internet Explorer, and hit enter.
Most routers will ask for a password, but if you have never logged on and set one, usually leaving it blank will allow you to continue.


----------



## Cellus

Attempting to connect to the web interface of your router by entering in your own IP address does not work on any router I am aware of (I have no idea why yours does Papermoon). Most home routers have an IP address near the beginning of your particular subnet such as 192.168.1.1 or something very similiar (look at your router's instruction manual or locate the IP address by searching the router model on the manufacturer's website). Different routers have different default username/password combinations, which you will definitely need to look up documentation for. Some do accept blank usernames and/or passwords, depending on the model.


----------



## johnwill

When you type IPCONFIG, it's the default gateway address that is the address of the router.


----------



## Papermoon

ooh gosh, it works becuase I meant the default gateway. Ouch, my brain hurts...sorry.


----------



## zwickerly

when I type my IP into my address bar it just does a google search of my IP address.


----------



## 2xg

*zwickerly*, if you need help, please create your own Thread, this is a couple yrs old.



zwickerly said:


> when I type my IP into my address bar it just does a google search of my IP address.


Thread Closed!


----------

